# If a tanker vessel is sailing...



## Markt (Oct 6, 2010)

from Le Havre to Dunkirk ... should it have a EU flag ?


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Markt said:


> from Le Havre to Dunkirk ... should it have a EU flag ?


where is the tanker registered?


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Peggy747 said:


> where is the tanker registered?


Most ships Will/should fly the ensign of the country where they are registered --thats how it was when I was at sea
Peggy747


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Peggy747 said:


> Most ships Will/should fly the ensign of the country where they are registered --thats how it was when I was at sea
> Peggy747


Maybe he meant the courtesy flag. In this case I would have thought the French flag.


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

The courtesy flag is the flag of the country visited. The Eu is not a country(yet) so does not have a flag. I would think the circle of stars is more an emblem than a country flag.
However in small vessel quarters many use the EU flag a cheap method of not having to carry a selection of different countries flags.
Having said that I regularly see ships from the EU countries flying the Union Flag here in the U.K.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Davie M said:


> I regularly see ships from the EU countries flying the Union Flag here in the U.K.



For a foreign vessel entering a UK port, the correct flag is a small red ensign on the yard arm, never a Union Flag. The Union Flag is only flown on land and also on RN vessel as the stem jack. 

I doubt anyone even bothers these days anyway.


Stepehen


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

A red (B) flag would have been needed in my time, at least if she was loaded!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

George Bis said:


> A red (B) flag would have been needed in my time, at least if she was loaded!


And also if not gas free!


----------



## OzBoz (Dec 9, 2008)

George Bis said:


> A red (B) flag would have been needed in my time, at least if she was loaded!


In my time the red B flag was only hoisted while loading or unloading explosives, ie oil cargoes. I was never quite sure for who's benefit.


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

International Code of Signals B flag - I am loading, discharging or carrying dangerous cargo, keep well clear at slow speed.
Country of registry flag is flown on jack stay aft, is, Red Ensign for UK flag vessels. Country visited should be flown on the main mast fly by visiting vessels. For this one recently I have noticed the Union Jack, St Georges flag, St Andrews flag, the red hand of Ulster and the Welsh Dragon for visiting vessels in UK ports.

A Marshall Islands vessel in relatively poor condition I was inspecting had the Union Flag flying upside down which was a method for illustrating that a vessel was in distress. As I relayed my ever lengthening list of deficiencies I lightened the mood by saying that at least they got that one right! Ps, I do not recommend another method of signalling distress, burning oil barrel to tanker operators!

I remember as a young cadet that the price for raising the wrong flag was a case of beer! I bought a few cases!


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Winmar said:


> International Code of Signals B flag - I am loading, discharging or carrying dangerous cargo, keep well clear at slow speed.
> Country of registry flag is flown on jack stay aft, is, Red Ensign for UK flag vessels. Country visited should be flown on the main mast fly by visiting vessels. For this one recently I have noticed the Union Jack, St Georges flag, St Andrews flag, the red hand of Ulster and the Welsh Dragon for visiting vessels in UK ports.
> 
> A Marshall Islands vessel in relatively poor condition I was inspecting had the Union Flag flying upside down which was a method for illustrating that a vessel was in distress. As I relayed my ever lengthening list of deficiencies I lightened the mood by saying that at least they got that one right! Ps, I do not recommend another method of signalling distress, burning oil barrel to tanker operators!
> ...


You are correct regarding the "B" flag.
Thankfully I never had to use the "J" flag. I am on fire with dangerous cargo on board. Keep well clear of me.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

It has never ceased to amaze me that anybody could see a Union Jack upside down. We have in our New Bedford Whaling Museum an example of the American flag on a Whaler rounding the Horn upside down which is easy to see....however think I am the only one that has noticed since it was painted in 1844!


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Michael Taylor said:


> It has never ceased to amaze me that anybody could see a Union Jack upside down. We have in our New Bedford Whaling Museum an example of the American flag on a Whaler rounding the Horn upside down which is easy to see....however think I am the only one that has noticed since it was painted in 1844!


The secret lies in the Saltire and it’s relation to the others. Being of an age where at school we were taught how the Union flag was constructed it is second nature.
Apologies if teaching you to suck eggs.
Davie


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Michael Taylor said:


> It has never ceased to amaze me that anybody could see a Union Jack upside down. We have in our New Bedford Whaling Museum an example of the American flag on a Whaler rounding the Horn upside down which is easy to see....however think I am the only one that has noticed since it was painted in 1844!




Michael,

Quite easy. You would never found a UNION JACK on board any British ship. They are never used... no purpose whatsoever.

What you will find is a RED ENSIGN (or a BLUE ENSIGN). Fly these upside down and it is quite obvious.

The UNION JACK is a 'land' flag, never on ships. Foreign ships entering a UK port should be flying a plain RED ENSIGN. They should never use the UNION JACK. They do it because they have bought the first flag they can find in a shop, but it quite incorrect to use it.

The only ships that use a UNION JACK are Royal Navy ships and the UNION JACK is flown as a stem jack, alongside or at anchor. Unless for some reason like 'dress ship' etc.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Michael,

If you are 'in distress' ANY flag will do! If I was a ship in trouble and I needed to hoist a flag upside down, I would use the first one I could find!

I do not know what national flags would be use eg... French, Belgian, Dutch, Norwegian, Swedish, Italian...…….. any of these would be useless... unless the observer knows what his flags are. I would grab the American flag. Sorry.


----------

